# first try at a fatty



## masssmoke (Mar 5, 2017)

Picked a really cold day in New England to try my first fatty! 

Wasn't sure what to expect so I stuck to the basics, rolled out a pound of Jimmy Dean sausage, put in pepper, onion, some baby spinach and cheese.

(forgot to take a picture of the stuffing!)

Bacon wrapped, wrapped tight in saran wrap.

Now on the smoker for a few hours- it is at 112 IT now.

Planning to pull it at 150 and then put it under the broiler for a bit.

Will post the final results!













IMG_1542.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_1545.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_1546.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_1547.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

Lookin good.


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like a good 1st fatty 

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking good for a first run!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2017)

That's a great first try!

Great job with the weave!

Al


----------



## sauced (Mar 6, 2017)

Good looking first fatty......any money shots?


----------



## masssmoke (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies - here was the result













IMG_1548.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 6, 2017






Off the smoker and into the broiler













IMG_1549.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 6, 2017






Out of the broiler and getting wrapped and rested- 













IMG_1550.JPG



__ masssmoke
__ Mar 6, 2017






Then cut up.  It was really good didn't last long with my youngest son around.  

Then the wife insisted we have a salad to try and balance things off somewhat!

Will definitely be doing this again!


----------



## tropics (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks good still on my to do list Points for a first

Richie


----------



## sauced (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks good!! Yes, my family LOVES fatties. The filling combinations are endless.


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Mar 7, 2017)

HA HA Salad!   Did you smoke the salad?  If not tell her to go get her nails done and take the salad with her. LOL


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 8, 2017)

MS, looks good !


----------

